
Ask HN: Would you pay $30/month for EpiServer like CMS as a service - harisb2012
I&#x27;m about to start working on something like this. It is going to be a long journey, but I just want to know whether you are going to pay. This won&#x27;t be a blog CMS, but enterprise CMS.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.episerver.com&#x2F;
======
edburdo
For Enterprise level CMS? You'd never get the sale. To cheap. If you want to
play in the Enterprise field, you need to do some research into pricing. For a
good blog/cms platform, sure. I'd pay $30 a month if it had features I needed.
But for enterprise, that's a whole different ball game.

